# Anyone? Please?



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Going to buy the above mentioned ATV (looked at/and drove the unit). The price is right according to book value. It is in Great shape and owned by original purchaser. Retired couple owned it and only used it for commuting to and from house down lengthy driveway (1/4 mi.) to mailbox and boat dock (so I'm told). I am purchasing for plowing drive and light to moderate work on my property (1.5 acres). Main use, however, will be plowing my sizeable drive (130' x 12' with up to approx: 6% grade) plus parking area (30' x 80' flat) Both are asphalt. I think I would like to go with a 60" blade. It is set up with a brand new Warn winch.

Questions are these:

Anyone think this machine will do what I need (size, power, etc.)

In your opinion will it handle the 60" blade okay? Our snowfall season is average ( 1"- 6" storms), with occasional seasons of above average (for our area) snowfall. Sometimes dry/Sometimes wet.

What do I want to look for as far as the type of blade? Straight, County style, Gauge of the steel, replaceable edge, Etc.

Any other thoughts? Feel free please, as this is my first ATV.

I have read through quite a few of the posts in this forum and have found some really helpful info. So I thought I would just throw this out there and see what you guys/gals think.

Thanks a ton for your time,

Svfdfireman


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i burned out two warn winches went to a 3000# rebuilt super winch no problems since, and i don't know what quad you are looking at either????


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

would also like to know what type size of ATV.

I ran a Warn Winch for 6 years with no problems at all.

would say a Moose 60" County plow that rolls the snow better than the standard blade.

just my thought's.

guessing by your username your a volly fireman?
I get to ride the ATV to the fire Station about 1-2 times a year as I'm out and about plowing snow when the pager goes off since the ATV is allready running away I go.

good times.

sublime out.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm located off Blewett Pass, probably not too far from you. I use a Grizzly 660 with a 60" blade that's beefed up (heavier/taller). I've used the setup to plow more-or-less 2 miles of mountainside rocked road the past 4 winters without any problems - other than destroying the Warn blade. I don't think you will have a problem with the 400, plowing as you have described. If you have trouble pushing deep, wet snow try making your first full pass down grade. You can add sandbags/chains as needed for traction; ATV v-bar chains might play hell with the asphalt but you can find standard chains that will fit.

I don't recall what size Warn winch I purchased, 2500 or 3000, though I did follow the salesman's recommendation and installed a better clutch. The steel cable snapped once but the winch has otherwise worked fine.


----------



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry guys... I had posted earlier with the Quad description in the subject title. Then reposted (sorry) the same questions cuz i really wanted some input in a hurry, but forgot to describe it in the 2nd. It is an '02 Yamaha Big Bear 400 2/4WD.

Sublime..... Yes, I work for a Fire Dept. here in Eastern Washington (past 14 yrs). We have 11 Stations with about 170 paid personnel. I did start out as a Volly with a different Dept. though and it was great! 


MtnCowboy....My old stomping grounds....Grew up in Wenatchee...Worked for the Forest Service in Lake Wenatchee and Leavenworth on the fire suppression crews in my 20's. My Folks still live in Wenatchee.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the quad will handle the 60" fine though you get snow over 6" you might struggle.

tire chains and some weight on the rear rack will help you alot.

My 02 Honda Foreman 450 runs a 60" moose plow and does fine.
I added tire chains to all 4 tires and could plow/push around 30% more snow than with just the stock tires. tip with the chains is when you start to spin out you let off the gas and get another run at it other wise you'll mark up the surface. or just add weight to the quad and run without chains, all depend on how much you care about the surface of your asphalt.

sublime out


----------

